# Wenallt Anti Aircraft Operations Room/Bunker April 2016



## Jon6D (Apr 24, 2016)

Yet another explore I've organised and set up for VertigoBob to enjoy  
Altho Bob took me here for the first time last year we failed to get in, they have gone through great trouble and expense to try and keep people out of this place because since closing this place down its had quite a lot of trouble with teenagers and drug users using the place to host raves and parties, its also been set on fire quite a few times so they have gone through great lengths to keep you out. The main entrance it totally blocked so don't waste your time going in that way as we found out for our selfs, the only way in now is through a gap in the wall and down a trough a air vent. This was one of the freakiest explore we've done, knowing once we was in and no easy way out if anything was to go wrong left me feeling slightly worried. 

Brief History​

Anti-Aircraft Operations Rooms (AAORs) or Gun Operations Rooms (GORs) as they were known during the second world war owe their origin to the Air Defence of Great Britain (ADGB) organisation of the late 1930’s. (The name change occurred during the 1942 re-organisation of AA Command with both titles being in common usage).

Later the former AAOR became the main BT war headquarters for Wales. The distinctive curved glass galleries were stripped out, and new dormitories, air conditioning, canteen etc., were installed in the 1970s but the work was abandoned before completion and the bunker is now disused although the adjacent BT radio site remains in service.


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Apr 24, 2016)

Really enjoyed that post - especially the video, brilliant stuff. Had to laugh at the huffing & puffing climbing out, not really the best activity to do with a stinking hangover haha! Excellent stuff


----------



## Jon6D (Apr 24, 2016)

Vertigo Rod said:


> Really enjoyed that post - especially the video, brilliant stuff. Had to laugh at the huffing & puffing climbing out, not really the best activity to do with a stinking hangover haha! Excellent stuff



Great day and a great explore, thoroughly enjoyed joyed it, thanks Rod


----------



## night crawler (Apr 25, 2016)

Great work just a shame it's ended up like that and not damaged. I can never understand the mentality of idiots setting fire to places. I always feel its a shame they did not get hurt in the process. It might teach them not to do it.


----------



## HughieD (Apr 25, 2016)

Wow...lot's left but really trashed - like that combination. Enjoyed that.


----------



## Jon6D (Apr 25, 2016)

night crawler said:


> Great work just a shame it's ended up like that and not damaged. I can never understand the mentality of idiots setting fire to places. I always feel its a shame they did not get hurt in the process. It might teach them not to do it.



Yeah its such a shame because it still such a great building and still solid and water tight all these years later, the only resin its still in great shape tho is because of its location and the effort they've gone through to keep people out, Id like to see it opened to the pubic and used for something, could be used to shelter the homeless or anything like that


----------



## Jon6D (Apr 25, 2016)

HughieD said:


> Wow...lot's left but really trashed - like that combination. Enjoyed that.




Thanks Hughie, just thought I'd do a little video on my phone because its quite a difficult place to show what its like from the outside with photos, maybe I'll start taking my go pro on these explores and start adding a bit more video footage


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 25, 2016)

Belting shots and video,so sad some twat has set fire to it I can never understand why!


----------



## Rubex (Apr 25, 2016)

Loved the video! This is such a cool place  the entrance is great lol


----------



## Bones out (Apr 25, 2016)

I do like a bunker, nice post indeed. Always good to see a fellow explorer dress inconspicuous like I do.


----------



## Jon6D (Apr 25, 2016)

Rubex said:


> Loved the video! This is such a cool place  the entrance is great lol



I thought if I filmed Rod and put him under pressure on video he'd agree to going in first haha no such luck!


----------



## degenerate (May 1, 2016)

Aside from the mindless vandalism that's really cool Jon. The videos nice too it's great to see the whole of the outside


----------



## Jon6D (May 2, 2016)

degenerate said:


> Aside from the mindless vandalism that's really cool Jon. The videos nice too it's great to see the whole of the outside



Yeah its a shame, lucky enough this place was build to last so its only cosmetic damage done, yeah video a little something different from my self on these explores


----------

